# Bubble sunrise



## Chiller (May 1, 2006)

Awhile ago I had posted a few shots of bubbles on the water. I tried to capture the sunrise in, on and around bubbles this time. 

The first outing was kinda cold, and the bubbles kept getting frost spots on them, and did not stay up in the air long. These bubbles are about 8" in diameter
I managed to capture the frost spots on the side of this one. 







Only post work was a bit of level adjustment.

Another shot of multiple sunrise reflections on the side of a bubble











I switched cameras and went for a simpler Olympus for this shot. My focus was on shooting through the bubbles at the sunrise. 






Another with some unco-operative bubbles. 






Only post work on these was a slight crop, and brightness/contrast adjustments.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (May 1, 2006)

HOLY COW!  That first shot is absolutely amazing!  I cannot believe you got such a shot from a bubble (note to self, get bubble maker lol)  I also really love the last two shots, they are equally amazing.  Great job here Chiller!!


----------



## hoosier40000 (May 1, 2006)

absolutely amazing shots. i love the first one!


----------



## Randog (May 1, 2006)

Wow!!! Chiller these are awesome! Lovin' the first and forth one, but all are great :thumbsup:


----------



## crawdaddio (May 1, 2006)

Wow.



All of these are really fantastic! Superb idea and execution.


----------



## Antarctican (May 1, 2006)

Love love love these, Chiller!!!!!!  I like 'em all. How amazing you captured _frost _on the side of a _bubble_ in the first shot!  Shot 4 really rocks too.  How creative to shoot the sunrise through a bubble. You da man.


----------



## jweebo2004 (May 1, 2006)

*Simply put...your work is amazing!  Love the bubbles theme with the sunrise.  I would have to say #1 is my favorite...:thumbup: *


----------



## bobaab (May 1, 2006)

wow i was so confused on what they were..and they actually were bubbles! crazy! i like it a lot!


----------



## LaFoto (May 2, 2006)

They all blow me over!

I have never seen an iced-over soap bubble. Didn't know this could happen to them before they burst. But you captured this incredibly beautiful first photo of this series with one, so that one at least must have stayed intact for long enough - iced as it was - so you could take this beautiful photo. It requires a bit of an explanation as to what this beautiful sphere on the side actually IS, but once you know ... you can only stare in awe! Well, this is what happens to me every time I see that photo!

Of the next three to come it is hard to tell which one I find most beautiful, they all show something special, like a multitude of sunrises in one bubble ... but I think that all in all your Photo 3 is my favourite here. Very closely followed by Photo 4 ... or those even share the top rank... I don't know, they are all so beautiful.


----------



## Mohain (May 2, 2006)

Wow!!! Amazing stuff chiller. These are just awsome :hail:


----------



## Arch (May 2, 2006)

great stuff buddy, these rock!..... the first is awesome


----------



## emo (May 2, 2006)

brilliant shots!!! i love them all... :hail:


----------



## M @ k o (May 2, 2006)

Wow Chiller ! These are just great man. The last 2 are super shots, awesome focus on the sun.  

Killer Chiller !!!!


----------



## spike5003 (May 2, 2006)

Really cool idea chiller, Your creativity never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2006)

Great work man - that first one is so unique.

Rob


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 2, 2006)

I can't add a lot to what everyone else has said.

Great shots.


----------



## danalec99 (May 2, 2006)

#4 is outstanding. Really cool series!!!


----------



## Chiller (May 2, 2006)

Thank you soo much everyone for your amazing words.  
  I took a lot of shots to get these.....over 150, but it was a blast.  I just kept one eye over my shoulder to see if anybody caught the long haired freaky guy, chasing things around the beach.:lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Mansi (May 2, 2006)

absolutely stunning! got no words... but love your work!


----------



## JTHphoto (May 2, 2006)

very unique, i can honestly say i have never seen anything like that in #1... i chased my cousins around making the huge 4-5 foot long bubbles, but these are just amazing. #1 looks almost alien or magical like an orb watching over the sea. I'm with corinna, i have never seen a frost spot on a bubble... amazing capture. :thumbup:

#4 is awesome too... love it.


----------



## macawlvr (May 2, 2006)

amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AIRIC (May 2, 2006)

These are killer chiller :thumbsup::thumbsup: 1 and 4 blow me away.

Eric


----------



## M @ k o (May 2, 2006)

Again.... Wow ! Hard to get me to come in for another look, you did it on these. Frame the last two Chiller !!! Love the bird in the distance above the sun.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (May 2, 2006)

unbelievable bro, amazing creativity here, wonderful!


----------



## terri (May 2, 2006)

These are _awesome_. :thumbup: 

You're blowing me away lately!


----------



## wls3 (May 2, 2006)

Chiller,
:sun: Great shots, great idea for photograph. #4 is my favorite!

Bill


----------



## doenoe (May 3, 2006)

these are wonderfull. #4 gets my vote too, great shot


----------



## Holly (May 3, 2006)

Chiller you always seem to amaze me with your photography!!! This one is just above and beyond.. Not something I have seen before.. A Frosted BUBBLE?   When I try to take pictures of a bubble it pops before my eyes.. I have gotten a few but never this stunning....  Keep those photos coming because its photos like these that inspire me to keep going!


----------



## melcooney (May 3, 2006)

These are absolutely awesome!
My breath is totally taken away!
I really do not know what to say that has not 
already been said...
Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Chiller (May 3, 2006)

Thanks again for all your amazing comments.  It is much appreciated.  Y'all have made my day.


----------



## Corry (May 3, 2006)

I've been meaning to comment, but haven't been able to think of anything that hasn't been said!  

More than anything else, I love the total originality of the idea.    That's one place I lack, is original creative ideas.


----------



## Chiller (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Corry.   One thing I tend to do is, get these ideas in my head, and keep going at it.  This took me almost 2 weeks, every day at the beach at 6:30.  Well...except for the crappy days, or I would get there and it would be too windy.  The cold day, when the frost spots would form..the bubbles burst really quick or would sink  too fast.   It was a really cool experiment.  but now I gotta find another one . 
 Thanks again.


----------



## Corry (May 3, 2006)

Wow Chiller...that's dedication!  Just goes to show what hard work and dedication will get ya!


----------



## Chiller (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Corry.   I always had this feeling somebody was watching me too...chasing bubbles around the beach.   Your will probably see me on Americas Funniest Home videos. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## terri (May 3, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks Corry. I always had this feeling somebody was watching me too...chasing bubbles around the beach. Your will probably see me on Americas Funniest Home videos. :lmao: :lmao:


 

I've been studying them again, and I've decided #3 is my favorite. I love the fact the bubbles are the only points of color in the image - and love the DOF here, too.

Ya done good. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (May 3, 2006)

Thanks terri.  The more I experimented the more I found that you get different shots depending on where you focus.  If you focus at the bubble, you can get two reflective image inside it.. one right side up,and the other up side down.  If you focus beyond the bubbles at the horizon, the bubbles become sort of transparent and lose the roundness.   It was neat to experiment with.  Cost me a few lunches in bubble juice though.


----------



## KenCo (May 3, 2006)

Don't know how I missed these, never ever seen anything like this before. Very creative and nicely executed....the second is the only one I'm not that keen on because of the power lines??? in the background. The others are very, very good but the last for me is a corker!
Thank you for providing some very creative work.....
and good luck with future projects.....
Ken.


----------



## megapaws (May 3, 2006)

Your creativity never ceases to amaze me - well done!


----------



## dYsfunctionaL (May 3, 2006)

Damnnnnnnnnn those are awesome man!
i love it


----------



## JOAT (May 3, 2006)

That's what I love about your photos bro.....you are creative and intuitive with everything you shoot. It definitely inspires me to be more creative. The first one takes the cake for me man!


----------



## LadybearHilde (May 3, 2006)

You never cease to amaze and inspire us Chiller


----------



## DestinDave (May 3, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all your amazing comments.  It is much appreciated.  Y'all have made my day.



No, dude...  you've made our day!  I can't say anything new 'cause everyone else has used up all the expletives and superlatives in the English language...


----------



## AIRIC (May 3, 2006)

Carl, I had to come back for another look. Just awesome. You da man! :hail: :hail:

Eric


----------



## Unimaxium (May 3, 2006)

Those are just awesome.


----------



## Chiller (May 3, 2006)

:hail: wow..you guys/gals, are soo awesome. Thank you soo much.:hail:


----------



## sweet_daisy (May 3, 2006)

i like all the shots! you are so amazing!! way to go chiller!!!!!


----------



## Chiller (May 3, 2006)

Thank you Daisy for your kind words.  Hope Mommyhood is going o.k for ya.


----------



## JonK (May 3, 2006)

absolutely stunning chiller...first one is outta this world...they're all fantastic  what a great idea


----------



## sweet_daisy (May 3, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thank you Daisy for your kind words.  Hope Mommyhood is going o.k for ya.



yap everything is doing really great!!! thanks!!


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 4, 2006)

Thats it Im getting a bubbler o matic.... 

These are really inspiring and awe striking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midnitejam (May 4, 2006)

Those bubble shots are Really awesome ideas.  4 and 5 are miracle shots.  #4 is absolutely symetrical. truely miraculous. impeccable composition.


----------

